# Who is Your Favorite Christian Author?



## Dragoon (Nov 19, 2009)

Just wondering if people would share who their favorite Christian author is.

I would have to say mine is J. C. Ryle (As you could guess from my avatar). I have found that when I am going through a hard time if I pick up one of Ryle’s books God always uses it to put me on my knees in prayer. It also helps that Ryle introduced me to Gurnall and Watson my favorite puritans.


----------



## charliejunfan (Nov 19, 2009)

John Owen


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 19, 2009)

St. Paul the Apostle to the Gentiles.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 19, 2009)

I love Ryle also. I have just started rereading Light from Old Times. 

I don't have one particular author that I like more than the others necessarily. I might be able to say that I do like some authors better than others topically. Two of my most favorite authors through the years have been J. I. Packer and Sinclair Ferguson.


----------



## lynnie (Nov 19, 2009)

Iain Murray.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Nov 19, 2009)

Matthew Henry, Jonathan Edwards, and CH Spurgeon


----------



## Hebrew Student (Nov 19, 2009)

I would say Bruce Waltke and Willem VanGemeren.

God Bless,
Adam


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Nov 19, 2009)

Thomas Aquinas.


----------



## SolaSaint (Nov 19, 2009)

John MacArthur


----------



## Jake (Nov 19, 2009)

Piper, hands down


----------



## D. Paul (Nov 19, 2009)

joel osteen


----------



## Webservant (Nov 19, 2009)

God.


----------



## Megan Mozart (Nov 19, 2009)

Jonathan Edwards


----------



## Agustin (Nov 19, 2009)

Sylvia Browne.


----------



## JM (Nov 19, 2009)

Theology, John Gill.
For meditations, Charnock.
For experiential sermons, J.C. Philpot.
Fiction, Dostoevsky.


----------



## MMasztal (Nov 19, 2009)

John Calvin, Martin Lloyd-Jones, C H Spurgeon, Greg Bahnsen. For non-theological reading (which I find is exceedingly rare these days) I enjoy fantasy- Frank Peretti and Ted Dekker. Yeah, I know Peretti's theology is off, but he writes good stories.


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Nov 19, 2009)

It's tied between John Milton and Solomon Stoddard with John Bunyan, William Blake, Increase Mather, Cotton Mather, Richard Baxter, and William Blake coming in as close follow-ups. Nathaniel Hawthorne (that unwilling son of the Puritans!) has some excellent religious fables that are worth reading as well.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 19, 2009)

*The Heavenly Doctor Sibbes*

My devotional reading is mostly taken up with _'the Heavenly Doctor Sibbes.'_



> “But if we have this for a foundational truth, that there is more mercy in Christ than sin in us, there can be no danger in thorough dealing. It is better to go bruised to heaven than sound to hell. Therefore let us not take off ourselves too soon, nor pull off the plaster before the cure be wrought, but keep ourselves under this work till sin be the sourest, and Christ the sweetest, of all things.”
> 
> Richard Sibbes
> _The Bruised Reed_​





> "Measure not God’s love and favour by your own feeling. The sun shines as clearly in the darkest day as it does in the brightest. The difference is not in the sun, but in some clouds which hinder the manifestation of the light thereof." - Richard Sibbes



Man thas good!


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Nov 19, 2009)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> My devotional reading is mostly taken up with _'the Heavenly Doctor Sibbes.'_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How could I have forgotten 'the Heavenly Doctor Sibbes'? A profound influence on other great theologians as well as his humble readers.


----------



## Honor (Nov 19, 2009)

Piper, Driscoll, and Dekker


----------



## Montanablue (Nov 19, 2009)

Janette Oake.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 19, 2009)

I think my favorite piece of fiction written by a Christian is _Till We Have Faces_, so I could go with Lewis, though I haven't read any theology by him. 
For devotional writing, I like Spurgeon.
For theology, I like Sproul.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2009)

J.K. Rowling


----------



## Oecolampadius (Nov 19, 2009)

Church Father: Augustine
Reformer: John Calvin
Puritan: Thomas Boston
Contemporary Theologians: J.G. Machen and R.S. Clark
Fiction: C.S. Lewis


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2009)

Just kidding above, my real favorite is John Grisham


----------



## SolaSaint (Nov 20, 2009)

We were starting a prayer vigil for you Kevin, good thing you cleared that up for us.


----------



## Timothy William (Nov 20, 2009)

JM said:


> Fiction, Dostoevsky.





Theology: John Owen.

Previously: C S Lewis, both his theology and his fiction, until I found some of his theology to be a little too, ah, fictional. Still the master when it comes to understanding actual human psychology though.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Nov 20, 2009)

On second thought, scratch Aquinas. He's pretty good and all, but I guess he doesn't really compare to that contemporary Doctor of the Church, _Bishop T.D. Jakes_. Not to downplay the primary influence of the Bishop of Harpo, Oprah the Great, on all our theology, but Jakes' magnum opii _Mama Made the Difference!_, _Loose That Man And Lets Him Go!_, and _He-Motions_ just blow everything that came before out of the water.


----------



## PresbyDane (Nov 20, 2009)

As for uninspired writers (or at least ones that are not in the bible)

Calvin
Edwards
Luther

and for living ones

Sproul
Horton


----------



## tlharvey7 (Nov 20, 2009)

pink (A.W..... not the singer)


----------



## Fly Caster (Nov 20, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> Just wondering if people would share who their favorite Christian author is.



Right now it's the Southern gentleman, Mr. Robert L. Dabney, although he has some tough competition, including:

Mr. Calvin
Mr. D'Aubigne
Mr. I. Murray
Mr. Ryle
etc.


----------



## cris (Nov 20, 2009)

Thomas Watson
JC Ryle
Gurnall


----------



## JennyG (Nov 20, 2009)

Of living writers Iain Murray, no question.
Without that qualification Spurgeon and Ryle come in alongside, but of the three, he still easily wins "most impossible to put down". 
You did say "favourite", implying active pleasure, which is different from honour and estimation! (he gets those too)


----------



## carlgobelman (Nov 20, 2009)

Christian authors that have greatly shaped my theology are:


John MacArthur
R.C. Sproul
Jerry Bridges
Michael Horton


----------



## WAWICRUZ (Nov 21, 2009)

D. Paul said:


> joel osteen



That's some fine print right there. Hahahaha. 

-----Added 11/21/2009 at 05:28:14 EST-----

My take: Augustine, John Calvin, John Owen, Michael Horton, R.S. Clark, Graeme Goldsworthy—wanna stay on a Truly Reformed diet.


----------



## jlynn (Nov 21, 2009)

MMasztal said:


> John Calvin, Martin Lloyd-Jones, C H Spurgeon, Greg Bahnsen. For non-theological reading (which I find is exceedingly rare these days) I enjoy fantasy- Frank Peretti and Ted Dekker. Yeah, I know Peretti's theology is off, but he writes good stories.



Ted Dekker is my favorite author! I also really like Agatha Christie.


----------



## Susanna (Nov 21, 2009)

To the one who wrote "Joel Olsteen", 

You made me laugh. 

I adore Edith Schaeffer's writings (but for meaty subjects ... I can't pick just one)


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 21, 2009)

Augustine
Owen
Calvin

In no particular order.


----------



## historyb (Nov 21, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> Just wondering if people would share who their favorite Christian author is.
> 
> I would have to say mine is J. C. Ryle (As you could guess from my avatar). I have found that when I am going through a hard time if I pick up one of Ryle’s books God always uses it to put me on my knees in prayer. It also helps that Ryle introduced me to Gurnall and Watson my favorite puritans.


My favorite by far is CS Lewis than Ted Dekker


----------



## JoyFullMom (Nov 21, 2009)

I have many...but I second the motion on Jerry Bridges. I think I appreciate his writings even *more* after having met him a few times and attended a couple of low-key breakfasts with him. He is truly who he appears to be in his writings, a very humble man. He speaks the truth, gently. I could listen to him for hours, just as I have devoured his books. 

Oh, that I would/could have the privilege of meeting more of my favorites and to be able, then, to hear their voices as I read.


----------



## BertMulder (Nov 22, 2009)

Calvin, D'Aubigne, Wylie, Hoeksema


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 22, 2009)

R.C. Sproul, Michael Horton, a' Brakel, Bunyan, Calvin, Beeke, Marsden, Grisham

[Based on the importance of the information they deliver to me or the enjoyment (Grisham) they afford, not craftsmanship, style, or even agreement (Marsden). Grisham is like potato chips . . . irresistible whether it nourishes or not]


----------



## CredoFidoSpero (Nov 22, 2009)

I love all of the authors already (seriously) mentioned, and I have to also give a shout out to Elisabeth Elliot. I think I've read all of her books, and also read her newsletter for years. She has helped me so much in living in grace and trust in the sovereignty and providence of God through the most trying times.


----------



## bisonrancher (Nov 22, 2009)

Jacob D. Eppinga


----------



## reformed trucker (Nov 23, 2009)

Only one? That's like saying "what's your one favorite food" (me being a chow hound) or "what's your one favorite piece of classical music"? God has truly laid a banquet before us...


----------



## TKarrer (Dec 15, 2009)

Of those in heaven:
Thomas Watson (or Jonathan Edwards , or Richard Baxter , or AW Pink!) 


Of those still with us:
John Piper (and Iain Murray)


----------



## MikelKenn89 (Dec 15, 2009)

Theologically: John Piper *though hes currently all i have,...i cant find reformed theology books ANYWHERE* 
Comedy: Deepak Chopra


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Dec 15, 2009)

charliejunfan said:


> John Owen



This post never fails to make me smile.


----------



## timmopussycat (Dec 15, 2009)

Of living writers: Packer and Piper
of those in glory: Lloyd Jones, William Bridge (A Lifting Up for the Downcast)
John Bunyan (Writings on Prayer).


----------



## Wayne (Dec 15, 2009)

Newly discovering Richard Sibbes (why did I wait so long to start reading him?)

Jeremiah Burroughs _Commentary on Hosea_

My wife is a big fan of Alexander McCall Smith, and she got me to read his Professor Von Igelfeld Trilogy, cumulatively titled _The 2 1/2 Pillars of Wisdom_. I thoroughly enjoyed that, though I don't normally read fiction.


----------



## Cotton Mather (Dec 15, 2009)

William Ames! He's unparalleled in his ability to wed rigorous scholarship and vital piety. Michael Horton is my favorite writer currently writing.


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Dec 15, 2009)

Cotton Mather said:


> William Ames! He's unparalleled in his ability to wed rigorous scholarship and vital piety. Michael Horton is my favorite writer currently writing.



Not Cotton Mather?  For my part, I love Mr. Mather's _Essays to Do Good_ which are very helpful without being legalistic and his _Magnalia Christi Americana_ and _Wonders of the Invisible World_.


----------



## alb1 (Dec 15, 2009)

R.C. Sproul has been my favorite for learning about reformed theology. Walter Martin was a great help in understanding essential Christian doctrines early in my Christian life.


----------

